
Bitcoin plunges 12%, reaching lowest value in a year - RobertSmith
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/bitcoin-plunges-12-percent-reaching-lowest-value-in-a-year/
======
Simon_says
Thank God; I'm trying to buy a graphics card.

~~~
eudora
Planning on mining some bitcoin are ya? :)

~~~
AboutTheWhisles
You can't profitably mine bitcoin with a graphics card

~~~
tinus_hn
Then why are miners buying so many graphics cards that the price is going
through the roof?

~~~
jraedisch
They are mining (more) ASIC resistant tokens like Ethereum.

